# It's been a while...but a huge brad for Sydney....



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, I haven't been around much here lately, Sydney and I took a little hiatus for the winter from trialling and training after her last attempts in November to get a CDX. But the weather is getting nice and we have gotten back on track with obedience and tracking. 

A few weeks ago, I received a letter from the Dalmatian Club of America's official publication "The Spotter" congratulating me on earning a Performance top spot for 2007! Sydney ranked the 4th highest average for her 3 CD legs out of all the Dalmatians who earned an AKC CD title in 2007!!







Sydney had quite the year in 2007, a CGC title, CD(all legs earning placements, 2 first and 1 second) and RN (2 legs earning placements 1 2nd and 1 4th) and a Highest Scoring Dalmatian in Specialty, also with a 2nd placement. She did all this at the ages of 8 and 9 years old! I'm very proud of my Sydney, she has really come a long way in the 3 years I've had her, and being my first dog, she's taught me a lot along the way.

here's a pic of Sydney during the off lead heeling exercise in Open A (she heeled quite nicely, but we NQ'd)


----------



## sklippstein (Apr 10, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

that is awesome! Go Sydney


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Congratulations to you and Sydney!! What great accomplishments.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Way to go Sydney!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: It's been a while...but a huge brad for Sydney*

Hi,








on such a great performance!!!

Good luck to you and your four-legged friend!!!

Take care!!!


----------

